# Which course to choose



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone. I need some help in choosing a study course in Melbourne.

Diploma of Building and Construction
Diploma of Hospitality (Commercial cookery)
Diploma of Beauty Teraphy

Please comment on this courses what do you think about them and what course would be the best to choose for the future of a young family.

I understand that this courses are very different but this are all jobs that currently my family is involed in our country so we like them all. But what do you think would be the best choice?

O yeah this are all courses in Chisholm, Kangan and The Gordon Institute.

All comments and suggestions are welcome about the courses and the institutes...

Thanks


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone? I would love to hear something about the institute of Chisholm in Frankston Victoria and the Gordon in Geelong it would help me a lot to decide what is better.


----------



## Ryan2012 (Feb 13, 2013)

When you are looking for a College to study in Australia make sure it has NRT logo (Nationally Recognised Courses). Colleges have competitive fees compared to universities. Some students find college as their pathway to university to save dollars. Many colleges are offering courses with industry focus giving students better understanding of local experience. i.e, Excursion programs is one of the curriculum activities which is widely used in colleges in Australia. The mixture of Theory & Practice will enhance student's employability in their preferred area of studies. Although graduate's ability plays a significant role to localise him/herself having less competitive job market like Perth compared to Sydney and Melbourne would be added advantage. You may study Certificate, Diploma or Advanced diploma courses in Perth then proceed to Associate degree or Bachelor Degrees. Many students choose business and management diploma courses to enhance their skills to be able to work as manager or run business.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, thank you for your reply.
In the mean time I found a way to move to AU in a 457 visa so I'm enjoying Australia 
Cheers!


----------



## TutorIndia (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay good luck for your future


----------

